# Kids Kayak Day Camp Five Day Clinic



## boc123 (Apr 6, 2004)

Kayaking is a great sport to help kids grow up strong and healthy. 
Kayak course just for kids
Beginning this summer the Boulder Outdoor Center is offering kayak courses just for kids. The Kids Kayak Day Camp is a five-day program that will progress through the basics of kayaking. Kids will spend two days on Boulder Reservoir learning basic paddle strokes, bracing, self-rescue, Eskimo rescues, and the Eskimo roll. Once the basic strokes are learned we will play kayak games developed by the crew at the BOC. The games are fun and improve paddling skills. For lunch we will feast on a picnic prepared by the guides. Lunch will be followed by soccer, kickball, volleyball, and whatever other fun games we want to play before getting back in the water. 

After the lake portion is complete we will spend the next few days on moving water. On the river, the kids will learn how to control their boat in current and to maneuver from one part of the river to another. Maneuvers include: in and out of eddies, ferries across the river, surfing waves and negotiating a slalom course. We will encourage teamwork, respect for the river, and self-reliance. River safety, scouting, self-rescue, and reading whitewater will be practiced throughout the class. Your kids will learn how to respect the rivers and have fun at the same time. 

Jun 19 - Jun 23, 06
Jul 10 - Jul 14, 06
Jul 31 - Aug 04, 06
Aug 14 - Aug 18, 06


----------

